#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-24
<uMate> can help be asked
<mate|20991> Hello. Is the default Mate login screen skinnable? If so, what is this element called? Thanks
<illumiware> what topic would I ask about ubuntu mate compatibility on the Asus Tinker board?
<refrain_> What to write in fstab (commands) to mount the partition with the user name? Any partition or drive are mounted with user root I cannot change the files. Use programs with sudo, i know - not easy if it is not /
<alkisg> refrain_: What's the output of: sudo lsblk --fs
<refrain_> 2-5 min i do
<refrain_> notsing iteresting
<refrain_> NAME    FSTYPE LABEL             UUID                                 MOUNTPOINT
<refrain_> sda
<refrain_> ├─sda1  ntfs   NTFS              498C62E20AFE24CA
<refrain_> ├─sda2
<refrain_> ├─sda5  ext2   SWAP EXT2         655332dd-e1ed-4246-81b5-5a3d439bc400
<refrain_> ├─sda6  ntfs                     6ED01ACE6C7BAE29
<refrain_> ├─sda7  ext2   EXT2              f323cf7e-08b3-d201-a022-cf7e08b3d201 /mnt/ext2
<refrain_> ├─sda8  btrfs  BOOT              0d64c8c9-d78f-444b-b53e-44e8b2200ccb /boot
<refrain_> ├─sda9  swap                     7e346de3-c3a8-47d7-a337-f9eee548f451 [SWAP]
<refrain_> ├─sda10 btrfs  UBUNTU-MATE       7d25e333-d5ab-43a7-98a1-ddea1776f0f1 /home
<refrain_> └─sda11 btrfs  OPENSUSE          f9efd5ed-9e8c-4134-9893-bb675163729c
<refrain_> sdb
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<refrain_>  url ok
<alkisg> Which partition do you want to mount and for which user?
<alkisg> I.e. is it NTFS? Is it ext4?
<refrain_> ext2 and ntfs
<refrain_> ntfs win
<alkisg> For ext2 partitions, you use "chmod" to give the rights you want to the folders you want
<alkisg> ntfs partitions should be automatically mounted by users using the menus
<alkisg> So you don't need fstab in any of those cases
<alkisg> (also why use ext2 instead of ext4?!)
<refrain_> I rechecked, ext2 mount as root always ntfs as name user. I dont know what this "chmod"
<refrain_> ext2 use on windows I this http://www.fs-driver.org/ witch this program and format partition on program for windows in ext2. MiniTool Partition Wizard.
<refrain_> with
<refrain_> not witch
<alkisg> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<alkisg> Read this wiki page about chmod
<refrain_> I unmount ext2 partition and now i see this but. Not write files, not delete on ext2 partitions.  Folders on ext2 partition have privilege root. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24446468/ ok i read url wiki
<refrain_> and mount again
<refrain_> I mounted as? as do mounted file manager in file manager. And as mount Gnom disk.
<refrain_> have skype 64bit beta))) Not a question
<refrain_> fact
<refrain_> for linux
<refrain_> deb
<knightwise> heya
<jairo> hi, mu android phone is not recognized in ubuntu
<jairo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/461729/ubuntu-is-not-detecting-my-android-device
<jairo> exist other way to configure this device ?
<jairo> my device is a motorola phone
<guru114> Hi Dudes,
<guru114> I currently have some problem in my laptop. My 3.5mm jack is damaged. So, i decide to buy usb type speakers. Is type of speakers linux give syupport or not.
<alkisg> Yes Linux supports USB speakers
<guru114> just sefc, i will share speaker details. Pls confirm once again for me.
<guru114> http://www.portronics.com/soundbowl-usb-computer-speaker.html
<guru114> http://www.amazon.in/Portronics-Sound-Laptop-Desktop-Speaker/dp/B0192VNRXO
<guru114> Plz check. I wait for your reply
<guru114> If support i want to install any software?   Or else what the configuring method
<alkisg> I can't check, you need the usb id of the device
<alkisg> and then to check that usb id in the kernel
<alkisg> To see if it's supported
<alkisg> but in general, yes it supports usb speakers
<guru114> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3V8plQjoTtKOOH6x6Ae2?signature=e53134356f9f7dd6be9aa5110fe1e18587ab9722c91633d480ab7d6842eb4a39&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTMwNDYyNTN9
<guru114> now u can able to see the speaker.
<guru114> Thank you Dude, Good Day !
<biplab> gshutdown not working with MATE. any suggestion with auto shutdown software for ubuntu MATE 16.04.2 please?
<alkisg> biplab: what error message does it show?
<biplab> it says that gshutdown cannot detect the DE & it only works with Gnome or KDE. It may not work with the current DE.
<biplab> I tried a demo schedule. nothing happens when the clock reaches the threshold
<alkisg> Ah I see in its source that it only supports GDM
<alkisg> While Ubuntu uses ligthdm
<biplab> :( no way out?
<alkisg> Why don't you just use `at` or `sleep` to schedule a `poweroff`?
<biplab> can we do anything about it?
<biplab> you mean crontab?
<alkisg> Example... sudo -i; sleep 1h && poweroff
<alkisg> This will poweroff in 1 hour
<biplab> Thank you alkisg, i will try this command line. Just asking if there are any GUI apps for this scheduling purpuse?
<alkisg> biplab: see this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/640845/what-graphical-utility-can-i-use-for-ubuntu-auto-shutdown
<alkisg> 3rd answer there
<alkisg> If gshutdown supports custom commands, then just put a dbus call for logout there and it's ready
<biplab> Perfect! thanks a ton sir.
<alkisg> np
<biplab> earnest appreciations for your support
<a1fa> hey how is steam integration with MATE?
<alkisg> Fine
<a1fa> ;)
<a1fa> does it go into systray?
<a1fa> or the top bar icons
<superboot> Hey all. I'm new to the distro, and saw on your Community page that you have the "smartest IRC bot in the world" in here. Is Matey still around?
<lucien> nt cluse my conputer oof
<superboot> What?
<superboot> That doesn't make any sense.
<lucien> only if a pese the  oof  on the cunputer self
<lucien> if a prese the  thing den he settel dawn
<lucien> hoe kan ik my cumputer afsliuten
<lucien> ik kan de knop niet vinden om het af te sliuten
<lucien_> ik wil my cumputer afsliuten maar  kan ik niet
<lucien_> allen als ik op het knop aan iut van de cunputer zelf druk  luk dat  wie kan me ff helpen
<pseudo_> how do I express my appreciation with a small visa donation
<bogdan> Hi, I noticed something in Software Boutique: some programs repeat itself sometime on the same page... have you notice this or just me?
<Dracaris> i see the downloads page shows theres a 16.04-2 release for PPCbut clicking the downlinks go to a 404 page. was this release pulled for PowerPC?
<tdtre53rtw> No indicators in panel from program "indicator-multiload" (System Load Indicator 0.4) ~5 months ago, i said this in dev. Lubuntu  they fix it. And say this for ~ 3 months ago dev. Xubuntu, they fix it. And now I see the same problem on Ubuntu-Mate 17. This problem on any.
<tdtre53rtw> any Ubuntu 16, Ubuntu-mod
<tdtre53rtw> and 17
<tdtre53rtw> i see this ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu-mate
<tdtre53rtw> i use 64bit
<pc_> Any fix for bleachbit (as root)
<tdtre53rtw> On 17 100% have this problem, I see. On 16 not sure, don't remember
<tdtre53rtw> I not used 16 Ubuntu-Mate
<Dracaris> (sorry i had to Restart this Machine, so if someone responded to about if the 16.04.2 LTS PPC Build being pulled, i missed it)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-25
<linux_> d
<linux_>  e
<alkisg> f
<alkisg> g
<drhe|skt_> hi. what display manager is ubuntu mate based off
<alkisg> drhe|skt_: ubuntu-mate is using lightdm
<alkisg> No desktop environment is "based off" a display manager, it's just one application that they use
<drhe|skt_> how should i have worde the question?
<drhe|skt_> worded
<drhe|skt_> okay i see
<drhe|skt_> desktop environment, is what i should have asked about
<alkisg> The desktop environment is mate
<alkisg> The display manager is lightdm
<alkisg> Display manager is the login screen
<drhe|skt_> okay i see.
<drhe|skt_> i should have asked what display manager is ubuntu mate using
<alkisg> Yup, and the answer there would be "lightdm"
<drhe|skt_> im thinking of using it on this chromebook. acer c710. ubuntu mate seems to boot the usb fine. my original plan was to use galliumos, but it is not booting for whatever reason
<drhe|skt_> is ubuntu mate used mostly on non chromebooks?
<alkisg> I'd believe so, since most people don't have chromebooks anyway :)
<alkisg> Why would the display manager matter to you?
<drhe|skt_> i was curious as it did not look like the same as galliumos. it looked more like the ubuntu gnome of years ago
<alkisg> Display manager is the screen that is displayed *before* you login
<alkisg> If you mean the window title and the buttons etc, that's called "window manager"
<tim_> hello room, first try in linux - everything runs in ubuntu mate - but i am not able to install VIRTUALBOX.... pls give me a hint
<alkisg> tim_: sudo apt install virtualbox
<tim_> moment, Iĺl try...
<tim_> thank you - it says, that i already have the newest version - but theres no icon in the menus to start virtualbox
<alkisg> It should be in the accessories menu
<alkisg> To run it from the console, run: VirtualBox
<alkisg> (or lowercase virtualbox)
<tim_> ok, it runs from the terminal - but theres no icon in accessoires menu. THANK YOU!!!! THUMBS UP. I ask Google "how to create a shortcut" in the menu. THANKS! !!!!!
<alkisg> tim_: not really, you shouldn't do that
<alkisg> What's the output of this command? apt policy virtualbox | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Better yet, this command: apt policy virtualbox* | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This one has a star there
<tim_> http://termbin.com/7f51
<alkisg> tim_: ls /usr/share/applications/*virtual*.desktop
<alkisg> Does this show a file there?
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/i386/virtualbox-qt/filelist says that you are supposed to have this file: /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop
<alkisg> And this file is the menu item
<alkisg> tim_: what's the output of this command? cat /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<tim_> http://termbin.com/7a0b
<tim_> theres no icon on the desktop... aber ls /usr/share......
<tim_> ok, i found it in /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop - i try to logoff and logon - or i copy the shortcut to my desktop. THANK YOUR FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
<CiiZZoX> ^^
<CiiZZoX> hello
<TaZeR> guys will ubuntu-mate run well on my system?
<TaZeR> OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro | CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz @ 4.601GHz | Mem: 20831MB/32768MB 64% used | Swap: 32025MB/37583MB used | HDD: Total: 6054.2GB Free: 529.3GB Used: 91% | Net: 2.46GB in 2.26GB out on Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller | Display: 1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz on AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series | Procs: 137 | UpTime: 9d 22:6:40
<bobe> TaZeR, it probably will, just give it a try
<deskwizard_> TaZeR: considering I'm saying this running mate on a old amd triple core POS, I think you'll be fine ;)
<TaZeR> ok thanks =)
<deskwizard_> np, have fun :)
<sixwheeledbeast> I have it running fine on a few old two core laptops, it's pretty light. Only issues I would imagine will be if you have hardware with closed drivers.
<leo_> Hello, is possible use docky in Mate?
<systema10> is it working?
<ali> hello every one
<liquid_metal> Has anyone had problems with the 17.04 update not downloading files from archive.ubuntu.com?
<bernd_> hallo, ist das hier der deutsche kanal?
<Some1Else> Hi! I have a little question for you guys... you know the overlay that appears when you press volume or mute controls... how hard is it to do something similar? Just a general direction to head to would be greatly appreciated
<Some1Else> my google-fu is clearly not up to the task hehehe
<mate|32357> buonasera...qualcuno italiano?
<tdtre53rtw> if the error message to close, the message to send will be sent or just closed?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-26
<tdtre53rtw> about an hour ago a big message with errors i looked it up and closed. http://www.fileconvoy.com/dfl.php?id=ga26a9071e6bbad7f9999559661df29035cfd5301d
<tdtre53rtw> update exFAT-fuse
<tdtre53rtw> latest version 1.2.6
<tdtre53rtw> and when i looked error message I used a mouse via usb
<tdtre53rtw> on my HDD no EXT4 partitions
<johnc4510> i can't seem to turn off orca screen reader at the login screen....any ideas....?
<mate|69338> hi all
<mate|69338> I have a problem with the sound in my ubuntu mate
<mate|69338> can anyone help me?
<mate|69338> I'm using ubunto mate and I have no sound in my earphones. what should I do?
<sam21> hi
<sam21> i need a small help
<sam21> i have downloaded 16.04.2 LTS for Raspberry Pi 2 and 3
<sam21> via   Bytemark - ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz
<sam21> but while booting the raspberry pi board i can only login as guest user
<sam21> anyone can help me to get the root password
<tdtre53rtw> In Hardinfo i see this: SATA controller : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0]), but in wiki i see A55 Hadison D2 have ACHI 1.1 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_chipsets , https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/io/serial-ata/ahci.html if that's true not bad to upgrade the kernel with ACHI1.1 if possible
<tdtre53rtw> or it can only do AMD, if AMD want
<tdtre53rtw> ?
<tdtre53rtw> with the patch in the kernel
<tdtre53rtw> or hardinfo 2009 old program and not doesn't know about above ACHI 1.0
<tdtre53rtw> this need check
<arnaud__> bonjour
<bach2a_> =BUSCARV(B4;$A$14:$B$17;2)
<deskwizard> Hi, sorry to bother you guys, but would anyone know where I can find the source for the volume applet? I'd like to do a similar overlay like it does when controlling volume from the hardware buttons
<deskwizard> figured that'd be a good place to start
<deskwizard> I've looked at mate-applets and mate-panel, either I'm looking at the wrong thing, or I totally missed it
<alkisg> $ which mate-volume-control-applet
<alkisg> /usr/bin/mate-volume-control-applet
<alkisg> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/mate-volume-control-applet
<alkisg> mate-media: /usr/bin/mate-volume-control-applet
<alkisg> deskwizard: so, just run `apt-get source mate-media`
<arduino_> hola
<arduino_> hola dani
<arduino_> hola dani
<arduino__> hola
<arduino_> pene
<arduino_> ca
<arduino_> c
<arduino__> jajjaa
<arduino_> ac
<arduino_> aca
<arduino_> ca
<arduino_> ca
<arduino_> c
<arduino_> ac
<arduino_> a
<arduino_> sfd
<arduino__> dani di rio
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> ffffffffffffff
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> ff
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<alkisg> arduino_ go away
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<alkisg> Stop spamming
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> ff
<alkisg> !ops
<arduino_> f
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> f
<arduino_> frio
<arduino_> rio
<arduino_> sorry :(
<arduino_> Helloooooooooooo
<arduino__> f
<arduino__> fsd
<arduino__> jnhdcn
<arduino__> lgjl
<arduino__> hgf
<arduino_> algo
<arduino__> algo
<arduino__> puta de mierda
<arduino__> ikfykuhiuoç
<arduino_> -hi
<arduino__> óidhsapñifnñkjfz
<arduino_> guy
<arduino__> po'pokujh
<arduino__> ǵlfkmgjgfdñosjdñgflkjdsgf
<arduino__> fpojdsaĺjngalikjgfòiajdsfp+adpj
<arduino_> jfd<sb.b
<arduino__> uoufiuygpijpug97yflihiuyfoh+çplkgfrjhàojgfa
<arduino_> nazi+
<arduino__> fpewjtrwijfjqawf
<arduino__> fòikqìfjewqojfoèwqiuhf
<arduino_> (===========)
<arduino__> fçowqjeoifjqẁoijhfoi0ewqhpifuwheihfoiuewqh cierwquhv iuerhv poir 0uieqr
<arduino__> vcieah pviuhafvp9uh poiuhvpifdaujh adf
<arduino_> Hola
<arduino_> me llamo Javier Arañón
<arduino__> vf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poi
<arduino__> jfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh
<arduino__> poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj
<arduino__>  poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijf
<arduino__> dp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh
<arduino__> poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj
<arduino__>  poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijf
<arduino__> dp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh
<arduino__> poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfds
<arduino__> vf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poi
<arduino__> jfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh poifdj poijfdp oijgfdsvf oisadjh piuhfdgv afdspihg paosih dpoifdsah òiaj gfapófdj boìsfdj poijhfd òsijdf òaijfd poisjfdg ifdjhv oifdsh
<leolegato> o]
<leolegato> anyone here?
<skeletonkey> has anyone run into a problem with the volume icon not theming?
<mate|76744> Can someone tell me where to find remote desktop settings on the Mate desktop for Ubuntu16?
<skeletonkey> mate|76744: are you trying to ssh back into your Ubuntu16 install or view the desktop?
<mate|76744> I made some changes to the remote desktop setting under the regular Ubuntu GUI and I want to get back to that window on mate
<skeletonkey> mate|76744: I was unaware that you could change remote desktop setting from the GUI...do you have a RDP application installed?
<natha> i am completely new... an i want to install geany
<natha> on my ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 3
<Mikelever> use software center or console
<natha> in fact... i am writing sudo apt-get install geany
<rizal> permisi nunie numpang tanya
<rizal> nubie
<rizal> bedanya ubntu sama ubuntu mate apa y
<claudio> hello
<deskwizard> Hi
<Guest48025> i needto install it with an window 10 uefi
<Guest48025> ubuntu doesnt read it properly in the installation
<Guest48025> anyone has any idea--'
<deskwizard> Guest48025, I'm totally not a pro here, but I recall my UEFI machine having a boot option boot drive with either UEFI or normal mode, does yours do that when you bring up the boot menu?
<Guest48025> mmm
<Guest48025> thanks
<deskwizard> might be worth having a look, as I said, I'm no expert
<Guest48025> no i think there be an idea bout how to install it
<Guest48025> i will see if it is
<deskwizard> aight :) lets hope it is
<Guest48025> i ve got it in my machine with w10
<Guest48025> my woman just bougth it
<Guest48025> she loves de ubuntu
<deskwizard> she's a keeper that one ;)
<Guest48025> hahaha
<Guest48025> yeah
<Guest48025> thanks anyway!!
<deskwizard> np mate, always here to try to help hehehe :)
<deskwizard> emphasis on try :P
<Guest48025> where are you ?
<Guest48025> i m in buenos aires argentina
<deskwizard> about 2h from Montreal, Canada
<Guest48025> i know i have been in canada!
<Guest48025> oh lovely!
<deskwizard> Indeed! :) Where have you been in Canada ?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-27
<Guest48025> many years ago, let me think
<deskwizard> Take your time, trying to tame some snake here
<deskwizard> (python hehehe)
<Guest48025> near the niagara falls
<Guest48025> a very good city but i dont remember
<Guest48025> i think it was toeronto
<Guest48025> only a couple of days
<deskwizard> Guest48025, yeah most likely
<Silentz0r> Hello, sorry to bother, new linux guy here. I have 2 wired connection with internet access. When i installed Ubuntu Mate it got default a wired connection that i use as backup. If i click it says "LAN2 (default)" (I changed the name) i really want to be default the other one. How can i change it? Thank you.
<Silentz0r> Sry, if i click "Connection Information" missed that.
<Silentz0r> Well, i tried to delete the default network and the other one got default (the wired that i want default). But as soon as i added got default again the other.
<imexil> Hi, I was playing around with ubuntu mate 17.04 and 16.04. In both cases I see to be missing the maximise, minimise and close buttons once a windows is maximised. So the only way to minimise the windows is with help of the ALT button and dragging the window. Is this the expected normal behaviour?
<alkisg> imexil: of course not, but there's an option to hide the controls on maximized windows, which you might have activated
<alkisg> Does it happen on a guest session, or is this happening only on one account that has broken settings?
<imexil> alkisg: it's one account. It's actually a test machine so I never did much other with the account then switching between the different layout settings. Mainly looking at Mutiny
<alkisg> just remove the broken settings then :)
<imexil> Do you remember what that option is called and were I can find it?
<imexil> any hint to where to remove them from?
<alkisg> If it's a test account, just logout and remove .config
<alkisg> It'll remove all settings
<imexil> OK will try that.
<alkisg> I think the keyword was "undecorate" for that setting, but I'm not sure
<imexil> sigh, that didn't change anything :-(
<imexil> Well the config reset did not.
<imexil> But I found the option.
<imexil> pitty that it does not place the buttons in the menubar unity like (when using the mutiny theme)
<imexil> Anyway thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<Guest20577> register
<deskwizard> Hi again :) just in case someone that wasn't there yesterday knows, I'm looking for the source code for the volume applet, I want to do a similar notification and I'd like to have a look to get a feel for it
<quard> hey, how does one change the keyboard layout in ubuntu mate 17.04?
<quard> The System => Preferences => Hardware => Keyboard => Layout doesn't seem to be working
<quard> I've added my own layout and even removed the english one, but the layout is still US.
<quard> using live USB image ^^
<arduino_> hola jaimeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<arduino__> join
<arduino__> hola
<arduino_> jaimeeeeeeeee
<arduino__> PAPAPPAPAPA
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> ee
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino__> oscar es niga
<arduino__> jaja
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> e
<arduino_> ee
<arduino_> kkdvak
<arduino_> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<arduino__> quien quiere lio?
<arduino_> yooooo
<arduino_> gilipolllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssss
<arduino__> eryyyyyyyyy
<guest-qenjbl> ahora
<guest-qenjbl> soy rober, qienes sois?
<ubuntu-mate_> hello
<ubuntu-mate_> is any1 there ?
<elky> if you have a question ask it
<ubuntu-mate_> can you tell me the best download manager for ubuntu mate ?
<elky> ubuntu-mate_: someone who uses mate will when they have a moment to look in here, just hold on and be patient
<ubuntu-mate_> ok ........
<ergosomnic> download manager? I use curl, but you're probably looking for something else.
<Akuli> i tried a thing called uget once, it worked ok
<MarioMey> Hi, there.
<MarioMey> I installed Ubuntu-Mate 16.04... then kdenlive.
<MarioMey> Now, I don't have avconv... but ffmpeg.
<MarioMey> Did kdenlive replace libav with ffmpeg... or 16.04 comes with ffmpeg again?
<ali1234> 16.04 has both
<MarioMey> So, why if I want to use avconv, it says that I have to install libav?
<vlt> MarioMey: If you want to use it you have to install it.
<MarioMey> vlt: If you didn't read above, I installed 16.04 and then kdenlive. I see that kdenlive installed ffmpeg... but now I don't know if Ubuntu back to ffmpeg... or kdenlive remove libav to install ffmpeg.
<Akuli> maybe check /var/log/apt/history.log?
<MarioMey> Akuli: thanks for that file. I wanted to know that log for a while. Yes, it removed libavcodec-ffmpeg56:amd64
<MarioMey> But it installed libavcodec-extra:amd64 and libavcodec-ffmpeg-extra56:amd64,
<MarioMey> Maybe libav-tools are not installed... but libav is.
<MarioMey> To encode to x264... I should install another package... what is its name?
<kp__> how can i add mpeg2 License to mate
<adriaantje> horsefighter
<biplab> hi
<deskwizard> Hi!
<biplab> :)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-28
<akyto> why when i restart my pc i need to reinstall my system?
<akyto> why when i restart my pc i need to reinstall my system?
<akyto> why when i restart my pc i need to reinstall my system?
<arduino_> holaaa
<arduino_> niggerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<arduino_> wadawaed
<moo> yooo
<moo> 17.04 bbyyyyyyy
<tdtre53rtw> Hello. "CPU Frequency Monitor" with change frequency CPU, occurs change the voltage CPU. Change occurs with voltage Core VID (voltage the core) or CPU Vcore (CPU voltage)? Until I not understand on 100%.
<tdtre53rtw> On ru error in frase Добро пожаловать (Welcome to Ubuntu MATE) in interface Добро пожаловат no ь
<qiangzc> 123
<qiangzc> 新手，请多关照
<MarioMey> Hi, there. I restored suspend mode of this Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 and the System Monitor applet is showing CPU at very high values. There is no process at that CPU shown on system monitor (after clicking in applet). But "top" shows me "cc1" twice, with very high percentage. Why? I'm not compiling anything...
<MarioMey> I have some programs open... but none processing or compiling.
<MarioMey> Firefox, Inkscape, Gimp, Blender, Telegram, Pidgin...
<alkisg> MarioMey: run `which cc1`, to see its path, and then something like `dpkg -S /path/to/cc1`, to find the package
<alkisg> Or, `ps faux` to see the tree of the processes, which also shows which process ran what
<rthornton> I went back to 16.04 from 17.04.  I think  17.04 is a big disappointment.
<Menzador> rthornton: Were you expecting more than a version bumps?
<Menzador> *software version bumps?
<rthornton> My view of 16.04 though is, its one of the very best PC based OS, I have ever used, and I go back to the mid 80's
<rthornton> well packages are broken in 17.04 such as spyder
<Menzador> File a bug? Use a PPA?
<rthornton> ishould  say some pacakages
<rthornton> but in 16.04, it just works
<rthornton> everything works ut of the box
<alkisg> LTS releases are more stable. So what else is new? :D
<rthornton> ok, i agree
<alkisg> Thousands of developers _don't_ use non LTS releases :D
<rthornton> and I should have tried it in a VM first
<alkisg> Yup,good plan
<rthornton> I was feeling dangerous last weekend and I tried it, but after musch playing around, I went back to 16.04
<rthornton> I am a patreon supporter;  that wont change anytime soon, but I probably wont upgrade until next year on this netbook, ASUS 1015E.  I have a desktop using 16.04, and thats not changing until I am forced to upgrade it
<alkisg> Nah, 18.04 will be better :)
<alkisg> Upgrade a few months after the 18.04 release
<alkisg> E.g. when 18.04.1 is out
<rthornton> agreed
<quard> So how do I change the keyboard layout in ubuntu-mate again? I'm booting off live USB.
<MATE_all> Hello!
<quard> typing "loadkeys <keycode>" in a terminal window doesn't work, but "setxkbmap <keycode>" does. After clicking outside the terminal window to deselect it and clicking on it to select it again will reset the layout back to en-US.
<Akuli> quard, whats the problem?
<Akuli> i just set my keyboard layouts with the keyboard setting thing in the menu
<quard> it doesn't work for me
<quard> I can't change it to anything other than en-US
<quard> using ubuntu mate 17.04 USB image live boot
<quard> I tried adding my own layout and removing the english one, but that doesn't do anything
<Akuli> on 14.04 i have a checkbox that i can use to choose whether the setting can be different for each window
<Akuli> if you leave both layouts there do you see a little layout changing thingy in the top right corner?
<quard> yes
<quard> there's also a small keyboard icon that when right-clicked freezes the entire desktop for like 15 seconds
<Akuli> click the desktop and then choose the language
<Akuli> if you open up a new window it should default to that language
<Akuli> the checkbox should i mentioned also worl
<quard> the small icon that says "en" or some other country code does indeed change the layout, but only for the active window i.e. a terminal
<quard> Is there a way to do it globally?
<Akuli> i just click the desktop and then choose the language
<Akuli> it's weird but it works
<quard> because I would expect the system to do so, if I leave a certain layout in the list as the only option
<Akuli> did you try the checkbox?
<quard> hmm let me try
<Akuli> it works without it too
<Akuli> you just need to set it for the desktop and then for all active windows you have
<quard> nope, clicking the desktop will cause the layout to switch to "en". I cannot change it any more
<Akuli> it just doesn't change? that's weird 0_o
<Akuli> have you tried the same thing in 16.04?
<quard> nope, it stays on "en".
<quard> I haven't
<Akuli> if it works correctly there then this is a bug
<Akuli> can someone running 16.04 try this?
<Akuli> maybe ouroumov?
<quard> hold on, I'll need to download it and write it to a USB stick
<Akuli> ok
<quard> bleh
<quard> --cloudflare
<Akuli> ?
<quard> oh sorry, it means I downvoted cloudflare
<quard> ok, downloading 16.04 LTS, gonna take a few mins
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> you have a fast internet
<Akuli> that would be at least an hour to me
<quard> not really
<quard> 30/4 isn't that fast any more in 2017
<quard> I know some dudes that have 100/100 fiber and even that's getting old
<alkisg> quard: what's your desired layout?
<alkisg> cat /etc/default/keyboard | nc termbin.com 9999
<quard> alkisg: si
<quard> I'm using a live 17.04 USB image here
<quard> so /etc/default/keyboard file should be unmodified
<quard> perhaps this bug has already been fixed upstream, but is still present in the installation media
<alkisg> If you select the locale at the syslinux menu, then casper should make all the correct settings
<alkisg> bbiab...
<Akuli> /usr/share/doc/keyboard-configuration/README.Debian seems to say something about it
<quard> okay, first things first. I'm gonna try 16.04 to see, if it has the same behavior
<quard> and after that I'll install 17.04 and apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it to see whether it fixes the thing
<Akuli> i would just use 16.04
<Akuli> it is after all lts
<quard> yeah I was considering it too, gonna use this laptop for programming
<[fields]> I just installed mate on my laptop and its great
<[fields]> I have triple screens and multiple desktops.  I always wanted that
<quard> nope
<quard> 16.04 keyboard layout selector works properly
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> flexiondotorg
<quard> hell I'll just stick with 16.04
<Akuli> yeah good idea
<Akuli> i'm sticking with 14.04 :^)
<quard> ^^
<quard> lucky me I have a keyring with like 7 USB keys on it with different OS' on them. comes handy often.
<Akuli> lol
<quard> win7, system rescue USB, ubuntu, arch, kali, tor, etc
<Akuli> i just have an ubuntu 14.04 stick
<Akuli> i can install everything i need on it
<quard> damn, I still need room for some armhf stuff
 * alkisg has 1 usb stick with 20 OSes... :)
<quard> anyway, thanks for the assistence, I'll be off now
<alkisg> bb
<MarioMey> Thanks, alkisg. I tried what you said... but now, cc1 is not there any more. I'll do it when it comes back.
<TechChristoph> Hello
<TechChristoph> Die anbody the lpic1-exam
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-29
<moo> Anyone find any big bugs in 17.04?
<bandit22> ubuntu-mate 16.04.2 can' read audio cds
<bandit22> Unable to mount Audio Disc
<bandit22> Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying
<bandit22> working before but don't know what happened
<bandit22> tried 2 different drives but same result\
<cosmo2> larbasters
<g5_ppc32> Hi there, i cant seem to find libc6 anywhere for my old G5. Does it even exist?
<mate|walter> ubuntu-mate ppc iso download link broken for 16.04.2 where to post bug
<mate|walter> direct download link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.2/release/ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-powerpc.iso
<mate|walter> ppc iso file is missing
<mate|walter> SHA256 Checksum: 59ee1a0bfd9995aa71edeb8c011536c815b6980392b527ae243c2a5835b8d43d
<mate|walter> 59ee1a0bfd9995aa71edeb8c011536c815b6980392b527ae243c2a5835b8d43d
<kay> hi
<Guest42787> cant i get menu to the side like in ubuntu heavier one
<tempmateuser> hi
<sylvie> hello everybody!
<sylvie> I have just installed Ubuntu Mate 17.04 on my Macbook Air 6,2. Everthing works exept the WIFI-Connection! :-)
<sylvie> The weirdest thing is that it has worked before.
<sylvie> I am new to ubuntu mate and a google search did not help.
<sylvie> The WIFI SSID is found. The security method is the correct one (WPA2) and the password is definitely correct as well.
<sylvie> Help please!!!
<sylvie> Thanks!
<biplab> Hello Community :)
<sylvie> Hello biplab!
<sylvie> Can you by any chance help me with the Wifi-issue I described above?
<biplab> Facing issues with LibreOffice 5.3.2. I have installed it via official LO PPA.
<biplab> 1. MultiSave extension not working at all. Nothing happens after clicking the MultiSave Button. In the previous LO version (Stock version with_Ubuntu-Mate) the plugin was working smoothly.
<biplab> 2. Can't update any install plugins via extension manager LO.
<biplab> Images are attached for reference. Any opinion is highly appreciated.
<biplab> 1. https://ibb.co/jQfwo5
<biplab> 2. https://ibb.co/kOThT5
<biplab> hi sylvie please repost your post. I cannot see the previous post
<veter900> 1
<alkisg> biplab: for problems with the libreoffice ppa, try asking the libreoffice developers or ppa maintainers
<alkisg> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<alkisg> ...i.e. they're unsupported in the ubuntu channels
<biplab> Thanks for all your feedbacks friends. I have posted the issue on askubuntu. & contacting the Multisave & LO developer team to let them know about the issue.
<anna_> hi guys, my laptop does not shutdown .. it freezes on ubuntumate logo, anyone knows how to solve? Thanks
<Michu_z> @anna_: There cold be many reasons, I suggest you to post entry on ubuntu-mate forum, maybe there you'll find somebody who will be able to provide solution by tracing with you the reason...
<alkisg> anna_: first, try this command: sudo poweroff -fp
<alkisg> If this does shut down immediately, then it sounds like a systemd issue,
<alkisg> some service that prohibits the laptop from shutting down,
<alkisg> which you would troubleshoot by enabling persistent systemd journaling
<nachox> hola
<nachox> buenas tardes
<nachox> soy de México
<nachox> y me gustaría trabajar en Ubuntu MATE
<nrbrtx> Dear all! I'm running Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2 LTS with ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate enabled. Is it possible to enable indicator-messages here (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1683516)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1683516 in mate-panel (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages is not shown in mate-panel on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS MATE" [Undecided,New]
<mate_> bsoir a tous pour moi une toute premier instal de mat
<markb1> searching all settings dialogs / "control panel" -- how do I set "focus-follows-mouse" (or sloppy focus) and auto-raise?  I am on Mint 18.1 Mate
<markb1> googled, too
<markb1> just switched after regular crashing from Cinnamon on my TPads
<dekkard> markb1:  using compiz?
<markb1> dekkard: apt installed gconf-editor, searched it for "focus" -- no go
<markb1> I am using stock Mint Mate -- searched for "focus" all over
<markb1> on a TPad T460p, no special gfx hw
<dekkard> in giving did u look under general?
<dekkard> gconf
<dekkard> markb1: focus should be under the general tab in gconf
<dekkard> only other way I've seen is through gnome tweak
<markb1> Yow -- what a pain.  Glad Mate folks think I should use my Emacs, terminal and such a certain way.  I will nose about more
<markb1> dekkard: thanks
 * dekkard wonders.... someone uses emacs???? lol
<markb1> dekkard: oh yeah.  Mint Mate has a "Control Center" -- no general section
<markb1> click-to-type is slow-to-work, IMHO
<dekkard> I will bet,but not much, you could mentally edit xcofig
<dekkard> manually.. sorry on Mobile
<Nickman> Hi guys, my name is Nickman, I'm a big fan of ubuntu mate considering it is a starting distro for a lot of people, Solus would've been my first linux operating system but due to a broadcom wifi card issue it could not be I'm thinking about dual booting ubuntu mate with Windows for a good period of time, about 3 months to get a feel for a linux OS in general before deciding if I will dual boot another Mate OS (Solus Mate) when it can support broadcom out
<Nickman> of the box.
<markb1> dekkard: no problem.  This is nuts, to me. Even Cinnamon makes this easy.
<markb1> Not to mention XFCE4 etc
<dekkard> markb1: system-preferences-look and feel-windows
<dekkard> than behavior
<dekkard> nickname have you tried running Ubuntu mate live?
<dekkard> nichman
<dekkard> that's called due diligence
<Nickman> No I haven't, I have a few questions 1. Does a broadcom card work on ubuntu mate, 2. How do you rewrite a USB image from one OS to another and 3. Does a canon MG 7720 work on ubuntu mate?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-30
<markb1> dekkard: and all -- note -- old guyz like me call this "focus follows mouse" so... missed this:
<markb1> dekkard: Look and Feel => Windows (Window Preference dialog) => Behaviour (tab) => Window Selection [x] "Select windows when the mouse moves over them" ... etc
<markb1> Control Center (at top) => Look And Feel section
<dekkard> Nickman: write to USB using Windows, and a freshly downloaded ISO
<dekkard> Nickman: re: you camera. who knows. there are thousands of cameras. but I have found Linux unfunny programs to be sending capable
<dekkard> imaging programs
<Nickman> dekkard: I don't mean a camera I mean a printer, sorry I failed to be specific
<Nickman> It's a Canon Mg7720 printer
<dekkard> i would say probably
<dekkard> but you could be sure if you ran the os live
<dekkard> I've never encountered a printer I couldn't use
<dekkard> receipt maybe a zebra
<dekkard> except
<dekkard> and that is a label printer
<Nickman> And another question do broadcom wifi cards work on ubuntu mate?
<maxx> hi
<maxx> how install flash player?
<boden> Hi I was wondering how to install Qemu on my Raspberry Pi 3
<felisa> Hello! looks like everyone's out on vacation..ho-humm!
<felisa> Well... see you sometimes in the future..
<felisa> bye...
<demorizi1> any recomendations for atv1? im fine with just media player.
<demorizi1> does openelec supports atv1?
<local> hola
<local> me fui
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-23
<HECTORCZ> hi, i made a mistake. and i don't know how to search my problem. first i have installed 17.10 on my laptop. after i wish to conect to a w10 resource. but fail. so i try to uninstall samba. but i thing i have removed to much. how to reinstall samba to the original settings
<HECTORCZ> the i have reinstalled samba, but, i canot use the "conect to server" function in the menu, it say i dont have gvfsd installed. thats why i say i have removed to much
<ivansfullmate|77> gta5
<alkisg> HECTORCZ: try: sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<mk-cheezi0us> so may this is a dum q...  but im trying to install mac os sierra on an amd hp laptop... long story short im stuck...
<sir_guy_carleton> hello, anybody there?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sir_guy_carleton> what happens if delete an ubuntu parition that currently dual boots between it and a windows 10 parition? would the windows 10 parition be bootable if the ubuntu parition is gone?
<alkisg> sir_guy_carleton: usually the answer is "no", but it depends a bit on if you're using mbr or gpt
<alkisg> Grub gets written to the master boot record, so it will run even after you remove the ubuntu partition, but it will not find Ubuntu, and it will complain "os not found! grub rescue>"
<alkisg> So you should restore the windows version of the MBR code, before or after removing the ubuntu partition
<sir_guy_carleton> okay, thanks. i'm running the mbr (i.e. legacy bios), i might just reinstall windows and a linux distro.
<oli_b> Hello everyone
<diogenes_> hello
<oli_b> can anyone help with a question about the last release?
<lapaga> from applications you can start as many instances of caja as you want but from plank dock you can only do one...any way to change plank do start more than one instance?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-24
<Owsla> I'm just stopping by to show my personal appreciation to all those who helped make Ubuntu Mate 18.04 possible. The long hours have paid off in it's innovation and ease of use. Well done and thank you.
<TaZeR> no problem
<Talikkaf> Indeed much grateful we are here in Finland as well.
<kirill> Hi
<mate|44398> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<mate|44398> i need sum halp
<mate|44398> TW Details: 978 790 199
<mate|44398> 4864
<diogenes_> nope, don't do that
<mate|44398> Why
<diogenes_> just explain the problem
<mate|44398> Ok
<mate|44398> I have an question
<mate|44398> 3:37:57 PMmate|44398i have an question
<mate|44398> 3:38:06 PMmate|44398can i take the sd card from the rasp to install ubuntu mate?
<mate|44398> ??
<sam__> hi, I have betaflight ob mein Laptop. Ik can not open serial port. what I can do?
<mate|33889> ,.
<mate|73759> Hi there is one js error on the download page. Please anyone look at it.
<mate|73759> working now...Thanks
<mate|26752> java script error on the download apge!
<mate|26752> page
<sibi> hi
<sibi> how do u use this software?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-25
<Nlght3lf> hi there
<ojnmar> hi
<Nlght3lf> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Nlght3lf> NOBODY, ANYBODY?
<mate|73444> Hello. Just installed 18.04 . There is no way to change the size of the Mutiny panel to be smaller. HELP?
<Nlght3lf> hi
<DullTube> yo, does anyone else have problems with desktop freezing on 18.04 MATE when clicking the keyboard layout icon?
<alkisg> DullTube: I had that a couple of months ago
<alkisg> It was cause by mate-hud, but I uninstalled it so I don't know if it's fixed or not
<alkisg> Wimpress: apparently not? ^
<Wimpress> DullTube: Which keyboard layout icon?
<DullTube> I was doing this in live boot from USB. Opened up the keyboard layouts settings window via menu, added my own layout (Slovene), moved it to top, removed the English (US) one and closed the window. Next I clicked the keyboard icon on the top right of the screen to change the layout, as it was apparently still set to en-us, and a small blank white window opened below it + desktop became fully unresponsive.
<DullTube> 18.04 Mate
<DullTube> hmm, odd. I can't reproduce it any more.
<erle-> how do I disable automatic screen lock in 18.04?
<erle-> all the settings seem to have no effect
<enyc> do all ubuntu official variants get reelased at the same day, tomorrow?
<erle-> enyc, probably, but to be sure you should ask the variant you are interested in
<enyc> erle-: mate, budgie, xubuntu ... in this case what is the story with ubuntu-mate release?
<erle-> Why are you asking some random person like me?
<enyc> erle-: you responsded, in the ebuntu-mate channel...  im responding to you in here.  i accept you (might) not know, somebody else can answer!
<wlan2> So I am experiencing something like nothing before: everything goes to system default locale even though I tried to set user-specific locale.
<wlan2> I recently installed ubuntu-server 18.04 and all the mate metapackages I could think of. Not only my menu shows the gnome foot instead of mate's logo, but all language preferences are set to Spanish (system default) instead of Catalan (user configured through "language support"). I even tried adding LC_ALL=ca_ES.UTF-8 to my .bashrc to no avail.
<TaZeR> wlan2: are you using some custom login scripts or anything like that? sounds like your session is inheriting some unwanted environment variables
<wlan2> TaZeR: I'm logging from a tty, my only custom        line in .bashrc is "LC_ALL=ca_ES.UTF-8" (I just noticed I forgot to prepend export), and .xinitrc is  "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server &; mate-session"
<wlan2> I don't use a session manager.
<wlan2> I just login in the terminal, startx, and go back with a computer that actually has a monitor.
<wlan2> I was able to change locale in a terminal by       just export LC_ALL=ca_ES.UTF-8, but that's no real fix.
<wlan2> Bye
<carl_> Hi guys I am trying mate, I like it but I cannot find the touchpad setting, there is just the mouse setting, do you know why of this problem? solutions?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-26
<mate|15617> Hi all
<ubuntu-mate_> w
<mate|96980> hello. good morning
<mate|96980> I'm spanish and my english level is not so good. Sorry for that
<mate|96980> I have a question and perhaps anybody can solve it to me here.......
<mate|96980> I'm trying to install burg on Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and it's no possible to do it by now for me
<mate|96980> The repository is not available
<mate|96980> How could I install it? Or it's no possible by now?
<mate|96980> Thank you
<diogenes_> !es | mate|96980
<ubottu> mate|96980: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alkisg> mate|96980: do you mean burg the boot manager, https://code.launchpad.net/burg ?
<alkisg> This was last updated in 2010, why would you use that?!
<mate|96980> Because I want a more beautifull and graphic environment for boot menu
<mate|96980> Are there any alternatives for it?
<mate|4730> When will  Ubuntu Mate 18.04 be released?
<alkisg> mate|96980, google for grub themes
<enyc> mate|96980: I think, hopefully today, along with other forawld release, unelss they get delayed
<enyc> mate|96980: theres some fun with an intermittent-bug while running the live-cd at the moment ;p
<enyc> mate|96980: patience =)
<mate|96980> And...when this version 18.04 will be released....will be availabled all repositories?
<alkisg> mate|96980, the repositories of 18.04 are available since November
<guest-1ist7y> hello
<guest-1ist7y> i need help guys
<mate|3738> when is the release of version 18.04 LTS of ubuntu Mate??
<sixwheeledbeast> some time today.
<mate|3738> any news?
<krosonp> mate|3738: no ETA. Release is as soon as possible :)
<krosonp> mate|3738: also join #ubuntu-release-party
<mate|3738> i only use ubuntu /mate
<krosonp> mate|3738: That channel refers to all official flavors of Ubuntu and all of them release at the same time.
<mate|3738> i 'll take a look
<mate|3738> What time of day is the launch?
<mate|3738> I'm urgently in need
<mate|3738> my system are broken
<PaulW2U_> mate|3738: no set time - it'll be released when it's ready
<mate|3738> Thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> Use 16.04 LTS and upgrade later?
<pavlos> 18.04 should be released soon
<sixwheeledbeast> OOI will there be a Pi/arm build?
<pavlos> the webpage will be updated ... I assume there will be a pi build since many use pi and mate
<mate|7988> hello chatroom
<mate|7988> does anyone know when final release of 18.04 will happen?
<PaulW2U_> mate|7988: when it's ready - developers are still fixing bugs
<mate|7988> cool thanks
<mate|38879> .
<Eightynine> Hello. I knew Ubuntu 18.04 will be released on 26 of April and wanted to switch to it from Windows 8.1 today. When will it be released?
<Markdown1_> Eightynine yes I was told, by the end of today.
<Markdown1_> Eightynine so wait for couple more hours.
<Eightynine> Sorry, haven't seen that message. Thanks for your answer.
<diogenes_> hehe it looks like people don't wait for the new year with so much excitement as they wait for new ubuntu :)
<Markdown1_> depending on the part of the world you live, it may even be April 27 :)
<Markdown1_> I think for the Raspberry Pi 3 version, it will still take longer?
<Eightynine> Speaking about "Known issues" do they relate to all Ubuntu editions or only original with Gnome?
<Eightynine> diogenes_: That's just because I tired from Windows :D Markdown1_ I live in GMT+3 timezone.
<Markdown1_> its already 27th April in Oceania and Eastern Asia :)
<Eightynine> Markdown1_:  I think you're from Australia or New Zealand :)
<mate|3738> join #ubuntu-release-party
<smashes000> Hello all.  I was curious is UM 18.04 scheduled to release on the same day as Ubuntu Proper?
<sixwheeledbeast> yep
<smashes000> Thx!
<Markdown1_> smashes000 check after couple of hours.
<Markdown1_> smashes000 also join #ubuntu-release-party
<smashes000> sweet! Thx
<mate|02200> any news
<mate|02200> ?
<mate|02200> ubottu
<mate|02200> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<krosonp> It's out!! https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-final-release/
<kendell> woot woot! Downloading now
<kendell> I love open source software. Ms just can't compete with free OS images
<Markdown1_> Download Link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/18.04/release/
<krosonp> Ubuntu MATE 18.04: Perfect
 * kendell has been running it since february and have had few issues with it. A bug in slick greeter was the worst bug I ran into
<kendell> I have to give everyone who works on ubuntu mate credit for remembering accessibility. UM has always been one of the most accessible popular linux distros. It doesn't go un-noticed either
<Markdown1_> Pantheon is the best mode in Mate Tweak Tool :P
<Markdown1_> some likes Redmond though
 * kendell likes the default layout, especially the brisc menu. It's essentially an open source windows 10 start menu without the cortana stuff.
<mate|02200> puilsemixer??
<kendell> I wonder. Is this a patched setting in ubuntu mate only or in all pulse audio? Ubuntu mate now switches over to a newly plugged in sound device, like a headset, when it is connected, just like windows does.
<jahtemg> Does MATE have lower hardware reqs than normal ubuntu ?
<kendell> I'm no expert, but I believe so. There's really no way of knowing how well ubuntu mate will work on your system without trying it though.
<jahtemg> Alright... lets see :)
<mate|02200> i downloading the torrent yet
<Markdown1_> Torrent is Pretty slow right now
 * kendell will seed the torrent. Since I cannot code, it's the least I can do to help out my favorite distro
<Markdown1_> it is Uploading like Crazy
<kendell> very very impressed with ubuntu mate, and with linux as a whole. I can easily sync my music and videos and podcasts with my iPod with zero issues, and I don't need bulky iTunes to do it. Thanks to gtkpod and all the tools included with libimobiledevice
<pavlos> seeding ...
<mate|02200> i also using gtkpod, very handy, love my ipod classic
<kendell> does mate display the battery level on the iPod classics like it does for the newer ones? Now that is very handy
<Markdown1_> kendell I use Pocket Casts anyways :P
<Markdown1_> kendell so Podcasts are always in nyc
<Markdown1_> *in sync
<kendell> pocketcasts?
<Markdown1_> yes
<kendell> hmm. I may have to try those.
<kendell> hmm, no pocketcasts in the ubuntu repositories. Must be an apple thing
<Markdown1_> kendell no its a Website actually
<kendell> nods. I actually have an iPad not an iPod, but gtkpod works equally well with those. And I can do nearly anything with the device I could do with iTunes, and a couple that iTunes can't do, or at least that I don't know how to do
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-27
<Markdown1_> kendell check out this if you are looking for a software for podcast in linux https://vocalproject.net/
 * kendell looks
<kendell> kernel reboot, brb
<shigutso> hi there, just installed Ubuntu MATE 18.04, using nvidia-396 drivers, and realized that my full-hd display is not playing very nice with MATE, the icons and fonts are too big, I changed the HiDPI settings to Regular and it's fine now, but as soon as I restart my PC the config is lost and I have to go back there everytime I login... is there a fix for it? with opensource drivers I wasn't having this issue...
<shigutso> if there's a terminal command to change the HiDPI settings I could automate it, but couldn't find anything online
<mate|6140> Hm... sudo do-release-upgrade   ----  No new release found  ubuntu-mate 18.04
<mate|6140> И где плять новая убунта шо за хрень .....
<mate|6140> And where to put a new ubunt sho for crap
<Hammit> Hi guys...Just trying to upgrade my MATE 17.10 machine to 18.04, but not having any luck getting it to acknowledge there is a new distro to upgrade to
<Hammit> I've followed the Upgrading from 16.04 and 17.10 steps on the blog
<Markdown1_> Hammit it may take couple of Hours, so stay patient.
<Hammit> oh ok
<Hammit> ta
<Hammit> I checked my apt repos that I'm pointing to and they have the release ready to go, but I'll wait a bit longer then
<mate|77990> I have installed Umate with windows and now i want to delete windows, how do i do it?
<mate|39682> hi, sorry for the noob question. but i saw on the blog that 18.04 is out but for some reason following the update instructions doesn't work for me, it doesn't seem to believe that a new release is out
<Markdown1_> it will take some time.
<Markdown1_> wait for few hours or so.
<db> hello
<Guest29491> guest29491? why
<Guest29491> anonymous?
<Guest29491> who am i speaking?
<Guest29491> how to recover my root password?
<Guest29491> please>>>
<Markdown1_> its your user password.
<Guest29491> thank you
<mate|40289> Would it be expected that compiz would run better than macro (compton gpu compositor)?
<alkisg> marco isn't compton
<alkisg> Those are 3 different code bases, it's expected for each one to work better or worse in selected areas
<alkisg> If one was better than the others in all cases, the others wouldn't exist :)
<mate|40289> Pardon me for thinking macro might have something to do with compton but it says it right there https://ibb.co/iQxNGx
<mate|40289> Compiz works best on my chromebook but I was just curious because they seem the same in theory
<alkisg> mate|40289: see some theory there: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/what-is-the-difference-between-the-built-in-compositor-with-marco-and-compton/1331/2
<mate|40289> Using the compton option basically just causes my desktop to hang for a few seconds randomly
<joa15martinez> hi
<joa15martinez> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<joa15martinez> who install ubuntu mate 18.01
<alkisg> I installed Ubuntu MATE 18.04. Why?
<joa15martinez> because i want to install.
<alkisg> And?
<joa15martinez> as it is new I wanted to know if it works correctly
<alkisg> Many users helped in testing; and the release notes mention their experience. Did you read the release notes?
<joa15martinez> I did not read them Where are they?
<alkisg> In the download page, there's a big button that says Release Notes
<alkisg> It points to https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-final-release/
<joa15martinez> thanks. I am new in the world of ubuntu
<alkisg> np
<Markdown1_> drink a sip of Mate and continue ;)
<alkisg> Hehe, first time ever, after installing from a CD and running apt-get dist-upgrade => 0 packages can be upgraded :D
<alkisg> Wimpress: it's a "supported" use case if I remove snapd (along with ubuntu-mate-welcome, pulsemixer, software-boutique), right? I mean, if I find issues after removing those, they'll still be valid bugs that would need to be addressed... correct?
<ole_denmark> ckserv identify 270536OLE
<just_jon> any issues running the new release in virtual box?
<m4t> hrm is it just me or does ubuntu-mate-lightdm-theme want artful's art installed rather than bionic?
<m4t>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/99_ubuntu-mate.conf references background=/usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntu-mate-artful/Ubuntu-MATE-Northern-Lights.jpg
<Guest80193> Hello, since I upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04, the files/directories I delete that are on a nfs share don't appear in the trash, anyone had any idea? I can't find anything related with google.
<m4t> i think at least with a samba "mount" using gvfs, there is no trash as it's a remote share
<m4t> i dunno how it'd behave if it were a root-mounted nfs share though.
<m4t> Guest80193: e.g https://pasteboard.co/Hiwq9pz.png
<Guest80193> To be clear, the deleted files goes to the .Trash-userid directory at the root of the mounted share, but they don't appear when I open the trash in caja.
<m4t> does it create a file in .local/share/Trash/info/ ?
<Guest80193> No, but I'm not sure it was the case with the 17.10 release
<Guest80193> because it's currently not the case when I do it on a external HD
<Guest80193> and yet the delete files on the external HD appear in the trash
<enyc> Guest80193: hrrm thats a godo question!
<enyc> Guest80193: I tend to do file-manglement with cli rm however! hehe
<micibici> hi all, was wandering if anyone can tell me: a) when will bionic be available through do-release-upgrade; and b) if at this point there is any difference in simply upgrading with "do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<m4t> micibici: i heard in #ubuntu-release-party that for LTS do-release, it's not added to the metadata file until after the first point release which will be in a couple months
<m4t> micibici: but it's only in https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development, not https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release and https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<m4t> so yeah, -d. that's how i upgraded earlier.
<m4t> and no difference afaik, as long as your mirror is up to date
<m4t> *https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development too
<micibici> right, thanks!
<jrj_> Hi All
<jrj_> So installing 18.04 (came from 17.10) - i have issues with panels not showing up
<jrj_> Clean install
<minipc> hi
<MartinX3> Hello Guys, I've got a short question. Is there an ETA when the update manageer will offer me the 18.10 upgrade?
<MartinX3> *18.04
<usernamer> how disable HIDPI??
<usernamer> i have glitch on the fonts
<vkareh> usernamer: Go to mate-tweak > Windows > HiDPI > Regular
<vkareh> usernamer: alternatively, type this in a terminal: `gsettings set org.mate.interface window-scaling-factor 1`
<usernamer> Thanks
<usernamer> webkit causing 100% CPU usage
<mate|70273> Here to say such a nice distro
<HACK3R> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu but I've had some previous Linux experience (Raspbian). I was wondering if any of you knew how to setup Minecraft on a Raspberry Pi 3 running Ubuntu Mate
<HACK3R> NVM
<john38> hello mate screensaver is not working???
<pavlos> john38: System Settings, screensaver and then what?
<john38> hold on
<jollyjester> hello
<john38> i have 16.04lts
<jollyjester> i sure do love the new 18.04 release of ubuntu mate
<jollyjester> so lovely
<john38> hmm cant access mate screensaver even in search
<john38> weird
<jollyjester> hmmm
<jollyjester> so by the way
<jollyjester> wait nevermind
<pavlos> john38: System Settings, gear icon top right of screen next to date/time
<john38> ok i got
<john38> then what
<pavlos> john38: it will open system settings, scroll down to find screensaver, configure it
<Pennth> Think I'll switch the little stream to a fresh install of https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-final-release/ minimal because it really doesn't have space for an upgrade
<john38> there isnt icon for screensaver
<pavlos> john38: should be in the look and feel section
<john38> only Appearance
<john38> remember this is 16.04lts
<jollyjester> ok guys so how's the new 18.04 release for you?
<john38> catergories are Personal , Hardware and System
<pavlos> I have 5 sections, admin, hardware, internet, Look&feel, personal
<john38> what version ubuntu you using
<pavlos> 18.04 but I check a 16.04 I have ... do you have mate-screensaver installed?
<john38> yes i do
<john38> i even tried putting it on 2 min idle
<john38> didnt work
<john38> all sorts of options
<pavlos> you may have to configure power mngt so the display does not go blank
<john38> i put all on never
<john38> im not on laptop
<pavlos> mine is desktop as well
<john38> does mate work on a specific idle time??
<pavlos> no, I can set it 5,10 min
<john38> oh
<pavlos> do you have mate-screensaver in the startup apps?
<john38> yes
<john38> does is have to be running in order for screensaver to work?
<pavlos> it starts in the background and upon time, It pops up
<john38> maybe its a bug
<pavlos> so ps -ef | grep screen should tell you if it's running
<john38> i dont know
<john38> hold on
<pavlos> user      2093  1086  0 Apr26 ?        00:00:01 mate-screensaver
<john38> hello mate screensaver is not working???
<john38> that what it said?
<pavlos> the system said that?
<john38> i inputed the command you gave me
<pavlos> right, the command is, "ps -ef | grep screen" what's the result?
<john38> hello mate screensaver is not working???
<john38> that is the result
<pavlos> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/automatic-lock-screen-not-activating/5696/11
<john38> yeah i stumbled across that page
<john38> didnt resolve it
<john38> i even tried the stuff in the  bug report
<john38> didnt help
<john38> i have 32bit system
<john38> old video card
<john38> old system
<pavlos> I'm confused ... ps -ef | grep screensaver and the response it gives
<elliottman98> Hello. I am using Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS and am looking to upgrade (in-place) to 18.04. I understand that if I install all updates then the Update Manager will notify of the new version, however I do not want to apply some of my updates. How can I trigger the in-place upgrade notification? Thank you for any help you can provide.
<mate|48077> Quick question: the resizing "active box" is approx one pixel in height and width, so resizing windows is unnecessarily difficult for laptop users. How to increase that "hit box/active box"?
<chainfire> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<compdoc> that was a mean thing to say :/
<jayk> can anyone help me? I've just built a new pc and it has a little Geforce 710 graphics card as i like to play OpenGL DOOM 2 but upon installing and setting up the Nivida drivers from additional drivers I'm getting really really poor fps.
<claudio_> Bonsoir
<bumblefuzz> hi, I can't secure verify my download
<bumblefuzz> I'm following the instructions at the bottom of this page: https://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-verify-downloads/
<bumblefuzz> I can't pastebin the output
<bumblefuzz> but step 3 gives this: gpgv: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpgv:                using DSA key 46181433FBB75451 gpgv: Can't check signature: No public key gpgv: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpgv:                using RSA key D94AA3F0EFE21092 gpgv: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<bumblefuzz> it says it can't check the signature
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me securely verify my ubuntu0mate download?
<mate|2151> you must checksum
<mate|2151> https://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-verify-downloads/
<bumblefuzz> i'M GETTING STRANGE OUTPUT
<bumblefuzz> sorry for the capslcook
<bumblefuzz> so, i want to verify via gpg
<bumblefuzz> when I run this command: gpgv --keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS
<bumblefuzz> I get output that says it can't check the signature
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me verify my ubuntu-mate download?
<sud0x3> Did you try importing the key? and if so did it import?
<bumblefuzz> I tried 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring'
<sud0x3> try gpg --import /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<dreamscape> Hello all is there a way to get ubuntu to boot in command line mode no gui? but boot to the gui if that makes sense? I'm having an issue where i can't type in my password in the diskcrypt screen but it works fine in recovery mode.
<sud0x3> then without specifying the direct path 'gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS'
<bumblefuzz> I can't pastebinit
<bumblefuzz> but this is the output
<bumblefuzz> gpg: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpg:                using DSA key 46181433FBB75451 gpg: Can't check signature: No public key gpg: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpg:                using RSA key D94AA3F0EFE21092 gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" [unknown] gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature! gpg:        
<bumblefuzz> the DSA still can't be checked
<sud0x3> did the import report any errors
<bumblefuzz> it imported 2 keys
<bumblefuzz> no errors
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me verify my ubuntu-mate download?
<usernamer> brightness is not working
<usernamer> how can i to lower the monitor brightness??
<pavlos> usernamer: try this, https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/10/2-ways-fix-laptop-brightness-problem-ubuntu-linux/
<rs3> Hello! I have a strange issue, maybe because I installed from Ubuntu Server first and changed files /etc/netplan to allow NetworkManager to manage my connections, but I have two Network Managers in the indicator app, and I can't seem to get rid of just one of them
<rs3> It's obviously not a big deal, but it's quirky. Any ideas? Thank you.
<m4t> does anyone know if there's a way to make update-manager less aggressive with it's reminders? remind me later seems to be like, 10 minutes...
<m4t> i checked src, didn't see anything obvious. just a handler to handler the cancel/remind button press
<m4t> handler to handle*
<lapaga> control center - software and updates-then change it
<m4t> hmm nope, there is no option to change the reminder interval
<m4t> 10min is for real cracked out, i wonder if something else is busted with my setup
<m4t> hrm this is old https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1316257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1316257 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Restart Later" not respected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<usernamer> the albert launcher not workin in this ubuntu version
<usernamer> :(
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-28
<swift110> hey all
<bumblefuzz> I can't get the software boutique to retrieve the latest software listings
<bumblefuzz> the link at the bottom is grayed out
<bumblefuzz> but it isn't the latest version
<bumblefuzz> also, my internet connection is screwy
<bumblefuzz> the connection is all over the place
<bumblefuzz> sometimes it says there's no connection
<bumblefuzz> then it connects and works just fine
<bumblefuzz> this is a fresh install of 16.04.4
<Techman> >16.04.4
<Techman> Honestly Ubuntu MATE has improved so much that the two different LTSs are like different experiences
<eephee> hi all!  i was hoping to get a fresh powerPC release with bionic, but just found out, that ppc-support will be dropped. however info on the exact point in time when support will cease seems inconsistent.   the download page suggests 2019.04 while the announcement states 2021. what's correct?
<swift110> hey Techman
<swift110> hey eephee
<chirinea> hi, I've upgraded to Mate 18.04. For some reason I'm unable to hide the side bar in Mutiny, nor can I resize the icons. Can someone help?
<mate|94990> hi
<usernamer> which the previous kernel version used on ubuntu-mate 17.10??
<usernamer> my brightness FN keys is not working, i want rollback the kernel to test. Was working before
<Hammit> Hi, I was told previously that I might need to wait a few hours to be able to upgrade to 18.04. I still can't upgrade even after waiting more than just a few hours
<Hammit> Just wondering what would be causing this delay?
<Hammit> Is there anything I can do about it, or is there something wrong that I need to fix?
<I-top> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my IPhone 5 and I'm wondering how to do so. Please help!
<bembel> Hello, I would like to get advices for partitiong before a fresh install of UM 18.04
<bembel> Can someone help me?
<bembel> up
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bembel> I'm looking for some help partitioning before a fresh install...
<bembel> test
<bembel> oops
<bembel> I want to install / on entire SSD, home on entire HDD. Can/shuol
<bembel> Can/sould I use LVM?
<mate|94939> hola ¿alguno habla español?
<diogenes_> !es | mate|94939
<ubottu> mate|94939: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|94939> lo intentare, muchas gracias
<Nrs123> Can anyone tell me where is in 18.04 encruption of home catalog during installation?
<Hammit> Has anyone else had problems trying to upgrade to the new Ubuntu MATE 18.04?
<Hammit> I've followed the instruction on the Blog to upgrade from 17.10 but they don't work
<usernamer> help, my Fn +brightness key isnot working in ubuntu mate 18.04, before in 17.10 was working perfect
<Odin[m]> Hello people. How can i upgrade from Ubuntu Mate 17.10 to Ubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> Odin[m], you can try
<diogenes_> sudo apt install update-manager-core
<diogenes_> sudo apt update
<diogenes_> sudo apt do-release-upgrade
<usernamer> how to remove telemetry from 18.04??
<Markdown1_> usernamer it asks you during insallation
<Markdown1_> you can opt out there if you want to
<usernamer> which the name of package that contain the telemetry thing?
<jpleau> hi. I'd like to use "Super" key to move / resize windows, and also keep "Super" to open the mate menu. It seems to conflict (it only opens the menu and doesnt let me resize/move windows). Is there a solution to that?
<usernamer> want to remove the package that are responsible for telemetry, what would to remove?
<usernamer> anybody can help me to identify the package containing telemetry
<lapaga> usernamer, you know you have the option to send it or not
<pavlos> usernamer: settings, privacy, disable Problem reporting
<usernamer> i not want disable or block , i want remove
<usernamer> to anybody else enable this again
<usernamer> want to remove from the system
<usernamer> what package is responsible for telemetry?? is that a secret?
<pavlos> usernamer: it is not a single package, there is zeitgeist-daemon which provides a framework for activity logging
<usernamer> then all packages related to zeitgeist, are that framework chosen built to canonical telemetry
<usernamer> thanks , i just wanted know the name, i 'll remove
<pavlos> usernamer: no, zeitgeist framework is very useful for apps to share activity info ... I would not remove
<mate|19664> hi evryone
<Guest37221> witam
<Guest37221> welcom
<diogenes_> Guest37221, witaj
<Guest37221> właśnie reinstaluje firefoxa
<Guest37221> ponieważ po zainstalowaniu ubuntu mate 10.04 na raspberry pi 2 firefox sie nie uruchamia tylko mam info o crashu
<Guest37221> dalej to samo
<Guest37221> macie jakieś propozycje jak to naprawic?
<Guest37221> chodziło o ubuntu mate 16.04*
<diogenes_> muszisz inna wersje firefoxa instalowac
<diogenes_> ta ktora dzialala dot ego
<diogenes_> tegO*
<Guest37221> instaluje z oryginalnych źródeł
<Guest37221> dla rasppi
<diogenes_> tak
<Guest37221> poinstaluje codeki itp , może coś znajde
<Guest37221> zrobiłem upgrade do najnowszej dla RPi2 i jądro tez najnowsze
<Guest37221> instaluja sie kodeki
<Guest37221> dalej to samo
<Guest37221> może restart musi by ć„
<diogenes_> sprobuj
<Guest37221> a da sie jakoś servis firefoxa zrestartować?
<Guest37221> BuildID: 20180404121059
<Guest37221> CrashTime: 1524936468
<Guest37221> FramePoisonBase: 0000004041121792
<Guest37221> FramePoisonSize: 4096
<Guest37221> InstallTime: 1524928503
<diogenes_> nie trzeba tu wjkejac nic
<diogenes_> wklejac*
<diogenes_> bo bana dostaniesz
<SuperEngineer> Is a UEFI system not allowed more than 1 OS?
<Guest37221> tylko że taki szkopuł , że niby mam uzyć strony internetowej do wysłania loga ale nie działą mi przeglądarka wiec niemam jak xD
<Guest37221> klin xD
<diogenes_> Guest37221, masz jak
<SuperEngineer> [Just installed Umate and now have no boot access to other my other installed OS
<Guest37221> SuperEngineer , you can instal more than 1 OS in UEFI but you must set everything properly, try to find on google
<diogenes_> SuperEngineer, and other are?
<SuperEngineer> Solus
<diogenes_> SuperEngineer, did you run sudo grub-update?
<SuperEngineer> yup... it found Solus ok, no complaint from grub but reboot shows nothing but Mate
<SuperEngineer> no matter what I try in 'bios' or in Mate or in anything... other OS is not a boot option
<Guest37221> SuperEngineer, you can set in BIOS to boot fron partition with linux first and then probly will see Grub
<diogenes_> SuperEngineer, are you sure solus is installed in uefi too?
<SuperEngineer> yes
<SuperEngineer> sys is UEFI only
<diogenes_> SuperEngineer, then you can try the following: create a file custom.cfg in /boot/grub
<Guest37221> you have win 10 and ubuntu?
<diogenes_> paste in that file the grub menuentry for solus
<Guest37221> ok zw
<Guest37221> restart
<SuperEngineer> Guest37221, I tried that long before asking for help but still the same boring option - UMate has got a greedy grub, no other boot options available
<SuperEngineer> diogenes_, if an update-grub works, shows solus as found and then reports full success, why would pasting work?
<diogenes_> SuperEngineer, it's just an idea that could theoretically work but since i have never encounter such an issue i can't guarantee the result
<diogenes_> i can guarantee only that it won't harm anything
<SuperEngineer> :)
<oner> lam
<oner> hello
<oner> help me please
<diogenes_> !ask | oner
<ubottu> oner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oner> türk varmı
<diogenes_> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<SuperEngineer> diogenes_,  I am now sending you this message from Solus - I deleted umate partition, reinstalled it, rechecked .cfg file after update-grub "apparent" success... no solus listed
<SuperEngineer> ...but this time I *am* having success in setting Linux Boot in bios... don't now real reason
<SuperEngineer> ..but I thank you for the help
<SuperEngineer> sub/now/know
<diogenes_> SuperEngineer, no problem
<SuperEngineer> :)
<daniel__> Hi everyone
<erikct> Okay, hi, hello. Trying to install Ubuntu MATE 18.04 LTS on an Acer Spin 1 and the installer is stuck on "Installing the 'grub2' package..." and in the log it says "ubuntu-mate ubiquity: Installing for x86_64-efi platform."
<erikct> I'm not sure of what the cause is, first I tried simply using the "install on whole disk" option, and next tried doing it manual
<erikct> the EFI partition is /dev/mmcblk0p1 and the ext4 partition is /dev/mmcblk0p2, didn't make a swap partition
<mate|72074> Hi. I installed yesterday the new Ubuntu Mate 18.4.  I find disabling the sound theme (switching to none)  still keeps the error notification sound on.
<erikct> Have you tried checking the Mute checkbox next to Alert Volume?
<erikct> That seems to do it for me, at least
<erikct> I can confirm that when Alert volume is unmuted even when you're using No Sounds as the theme the error sound plays
<mate|72074> I did not try the Mute checkbox. With that On, there is no alert sound anymore. Thanks.
<mate|72074> but the slider for the alert sound was at minimum.
<erikct> yw
<calamari> is there a place I can re4quest help for 16.04->18.04 upgrade problems?
<sixwheeledbeast> ask away
<calamari> the fonts look weird. I went into Appearance Preferences > Fonts.  Changing DPI does something, but nothing else does. Used to be if you chose Monochrome you knew immediately that it looked terrible
<calamari> (I don't want Monochrome, but it not doing anything tells that something's broken)
<calamari> I have UI sounds, like if I press backspace in MATE Terminal at the beginning of a line. I used to not have any sounds, except music, websites, etc. when I go to Sound Preferences > Sound Effects, the Sound theme is "No sounds", and "Enable window and button sounds" is unchecked (and also greyed out).
<calamari> The movement handles on the panel are missing. I can still move things, but I have to guess at where the handle is.
<calamari> The scrollbars in Pluma and MATE Terminal some thin thing that looks like the current browser fad, I used to have the Industrial scrollbars which are actually usable. However the scrollbars are still good in HexChat. maybe some gtk3 garbage that crept in?
<calamari> All my torrents are missing from KTorrent after the upgrade.
<calamari> either I had a bad upgrade or someone decided to embrace progress... I choose MATE to be a UI luddite, I don't want progress :)
<mate|40739> I have an AMD ryzen processor with the Prism cooler, andI found some links to get rust installed and on github the msi-rgb linux files but it says I need to find the src/main.rc file to impliment it, where is this file located?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-29
<rthornton> have 18.04 up & runing fine, but cannot find the julia package
<rthornton> also I find it odd that ntp is not installed by default
<mate|18647> Hey is there anyone that could answer...I want to understand if Mate being the fork of an early version of Gnome, and whether it has some configuration tools for freedesktop specifications the way Gnome used it before it shifted over to gsettings...W
<mate|18647> Not sure what happened I got disconnected maybe, but is this a good place if someone has a minute to help with a problem  solving is Menu's related to make them far mcuss
<mate|18647> more custom
<mate|6790> Question about the menus in Mate, and what tools are avaliable to make changes to them.  Does anyone know of a way to do this...make a completely custom solution for the various menus according to freedesktop standards?
<diogenes_> mate|6790, try to narrow down your question
<mate|6790> Ok, just in need of a good place to go reading/researching for implementing the change in my menus...I want to add certain top level items that aren't there, how do I do that?
<diogenes_> alacarte or libremenu
<mate|6790> diogenes_; do you know how I might add custom menus because the only tool I have seen is inadequate for these purposes
<mate|6790> that's the one
<diogenes_> those are 2
<diogenes_> not one
<mate|6790> which of those is what it is when right-click in panel to get Edit Menus
<diogenes_> i guess it's alacarte
<diogenes_> try libremenu\
<mate|6790> I will give it a try, but it seems like no matter what is done in er of those programs that the menus in the panel seem to appear slightly different than that
<mate|6790> I'm going through an update to developer set of packages (newest Mate/Ubuntu), so I will have to wait for now until that is done, could be an hour
<mate|6790> Thanks for the help
<diogenes_> yw
<mate|6790> diogenes_; are you familiar with making use of gsettings the way gnome desktop, and could that be something I might also try working with a backend tool like that?
<diogenes_> mate|6790, i use a different os and DE so can't help you with that one
<alkisg> mate|6790: I just came, what are you trying to do with gsettings?
<alkisg> Meh I scared him away :D
<mate|6790> No connection
<mate|6790> probs
<alkisg> :D
<mate|6790> :)
<mate|6790> The real thing  I would like to change is to add a category to the menu and fill it with specific items.  Is that something the menulibre can do for all my Wine programs?
<alkisg> You can put items in /usr/share/applications, and they'll show up in all users menus
<mate|6790> As of now they get automatically listed in Other category, which I can't stand
<mate|6790> I took the time to get Wine installed with the base system etc., to not have the menu a separate list.  I currently use a drawer in the mate-panel, but that also seems to not work.
<mate|6790> I really like Mate, and for more than just look and feel, I think it is a good overall mix of form and function for me.  But if I can't make a change like that then I would just go back to running a more customizable OS like gentoo.
<mate|6790> distro not OS
<alkisg> mate|6790: (1) read what I wrote. (2) gentoo has mate too, and it's not different there.
<alkisg> (10:29:21 πμ) alkisg: You can put items in /usr/share/applications, and they'll show up in all users menus
<alkisg> This isn't related to distros
<alkisg> It's the standard way to show menus in linux
<mate|6790> the .desktop file has a listing for Categories...yet these do not match the menus
<mate|6790> E.g. X11VNC Server
<mate|6790> Categories=Network;RemoteAccess
<mate|6790> Menu is in Applications > Internet
<alkisg> That's the name of the "Network" category
<mate|6790> That is weird?
<mate|6790> Name?
<mate|6790> Can I create a new name and category for my wine apps
<alkisg> Yeah, the internal code name is different than the display name
<alkisg> Sure, you can create categories if you think that all those defined in the xdg standard aren't enough for you
<mate|6790> Can I create a new directory for just category of apps like put all Wine apps into a new menu that is not shared with any other apps
<mate|6790> A single category that is, and a single directory in other words
<alkisg> Check "Registered categories" in the specification: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html
<mate|6790> alkisg; appreciate it, thanks for the link, I will look over it, but just opened it...where do I make the changes ultimately later...is it in the files in a different folder.
<alkisg> mate|6790: example: we made 20 .deb packages for wine-based programs, and put them under education, and the result is this:
<alkisg> http://ts.sch.gr/repo/images/education-menu.png
<alkisg> You can define menus, icons, launchers, anything; just read the spec
<alkisg> It's not related to the distro or the desktop environment that you use
<alkisg> Wimpress: hi, I found and reported this issue that hangs Ubuntu MATE, should I also mark it as "affects ubuntu-mate"? (and how, I don't see ubuntu-mate in the projects list...)
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1767765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767765 in fcitx (Ubuntu) "Clicking on fcitx applet hangs Ubuntu MATE" [Undecided,New]
<mate|11993> por favor, me pueden ayudar ha instalar MegaSync en Ubuntu mate 18.04?
<Hammit> Hi, I was told previously that I might need to wait a few hours to be able to upgrade to 18.04. I still can't upgrade even after waiting more than just a few hours
<Hammit> Just wondering what would be causing this delay?
<Hammit> Is there anything I can do about it, or is there something wrong that I need to fix?
<mate|53752> Hola
<mate|53752> por favor necesito ayuda
<crimson_king> mate|53752, you can ask your question. Pero no hablo español
<mate|11993> necesito instalar MegaSync en Ubuntu Mate 18.04 y no puedo hacerlo
<Guest1944> hello
<tompa[m]> my DisplayPort gets deactivated after a while and I have to reconnect the display port to get it active again!?
<tompa[m]> any ideas?
<tompa[m]> maybe to high resolution...?
<enyc> tompa[m]: anythings possible im afraid
<enyc> tompa[m]: usually copmuter debugging, try different kerenls and xorg versins, etc...
<tompa[m]> lowering refresh rate from 120 to 60Hz - now it looks ok again, but will keep testing
<enyc> tompa[m]: yes, do you have multilpe different linux versions / bootdisks / etc...?
<tompa[m]> nope only mate on this machine and it hass been working just fine until I changed display
<tompa[m]> didnt think about the higher spec and refresh rate until now 😄
<mate|95142> hi all
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|95142> can I ask for some help here?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|95142> wow
<mate|95142> feels like in the 90 in a linux channel
<mate|95142> thanks :)
<mate|95142> so the first thing. I saw a wideo where there was a Desktop layout chooser
<mate|95142> I just installed mate, and there is no such thing and I can't find it
<mate|95142> and the hing what is drive me creasy. that annoying popup notes, when i stop the mouse for a sec. it covers the next item in the menu for example
<mate|95142> well
<mate|95142> this is why i asking, if I can ask for help :P
<diogenes_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mate|95142> :))
<mate|95142> this was the first two things after I installed mate
<lapaga> mate|95142, are you talking about themes?
<mate|95142> and the main reason to give mate a try, that I saw that I can change the desktop layout
<mate|95142> no. not themes
<mate|95142> but thanks for reacting
<lapaga> like gnome-session or xfce-session?
<mate|95142> no clue abut these
<mate|95142> its a fresh install
<mate|95142> in the video, there was a desktop layout button on the welcome screen. I only have a browser selection button there
<mate|95142> i would like to have a unity like launcher
<lapaga> mate|95142, you are refering to mate-tweek where you can choose mutiny panel
<mate|95142> yes
<mate|95142> thank you!
<mate|95142> and now i like mate :)
<mate|95142> ok. and now how can I install packages? :)
<mate|95142> i can't find software center or something, hm I should not choose the minimal install? :)
<lapaga> mate|95142, you can install via software boutique and if that does not have what you are looking for you can install other things or you can use apt
<mate|95142> thank you lapaga
<lapaga> np
<mate|95142> it seems this is not the desktop environment I am looking for :(
<lapaga> mate|95142, what is it that ubuntu-mate does not do that you want?
<mate|95142> I am on ubuntu with unity, and I am really get used to it
<lapaga> mate|95142, then stick with what you like...you can always try other distros in virtualbox
<mate|95142> well this is the case now :)
<lapaga> ok
<mate|95142> maybe I should try to install unity to mate?
<mate|95142> the feature i really miss without unity is the global menu
<lapaga> doesn't mutiny have a global menu?
<mate|95142> something like that, but not so good
<mate|95142> it's perfect with terminal
<mate|95142> but i don't have menu in chrome
<mate|95142> maybe i try a restart :)
<mate|95142> thanks for helping
<mate|95142> bye
<mate|48835> and now I have global manu in chrome but not in terminal :)
<yerbamate> my terminal does not work
<yerbamate> restart the machine and nothing happened
<lapaga> sooo...all of a sudden I lost both panels and plank and only thing that worked was right click to get a terminal...what log can I look at to see what happened?
<yerbamate> pressing right button does not appear directly
<yerbamate> someone speaks Spanish in the forum
